# Cajas de Fibra de vidrio



## blackmix (Jun 26, 2010)

Estuve buscando pero no pude encontrar nada. (Solo tunning)
Alguno tiene, sabe o se da una idea que tal podrian andar unas cajas para mid-high hechas en fibra de vidrio?


----------



## palotronix (Jun 26, 2010)

Yo ni idea. En lo personal no me gusta la fibra de vidrio. Y sospecho que si vamos a datos técnicos tampoco es buena la fibra. 

Es cuestión de investigar.

salud!


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Jul 11, 2010)

En mi opinion lo que la fibra de vidrio tiene en contra es el costo y cantidad de trabajo requerida (siempre hablando de pequeñas cantidades) lo que pasa es que para obtener una caja decente debe ser de un buen espesor, mas que nada en audio profesional.
No creoque sea mala, es mas debe de ser mejor que cualquir madera o derivado siempre y cuando se trabaje debidamente y no se escatime en espesores.
Otro punto q*UE* evaluar es el uso que se les va a dar, con una caja de fibra de vidrio bien hecha seguro va a ser mucho mas resistente a golpes, rasgunios, o accidentes; no la afecta la humedad, corrosion; y es muy facil de reparar.

Saludos y suerte con sus proyectos, Martin


----------

